# MED SCHOOL LOANS



## maymay85

I was wondering, and if I am double posting I apologize; I searched the forums and did not find anything related to this.

If you have taken out loans for Med School, what are the best places to apply for loans that have barely any high interest rates? or what are the best places to apply for loans period (due to personal experiences)

So far I have taken loans from Sallie Mae, they are pretty good but have high interest rates which in the long run will be horrible in the future (at least for me anyway).

I was also thinking about the Bank of America new student tuition loans program they came up with (ill look for more info and post it as soon as I get home*im at work*).


Anyone has any suggestions or anything? It would be perfect.

Thanks! #happy :happy:


----------



## medicalmarvel

i dont mind the terms of the loans are a bit hursh. as long as they can offer me with my need, they nust be welcomed..


----------

